# Scale drawing



## JaguarB (Apr 4, 2010)

Something that I have done recently that has been really useful

(I am making a 1:12 scale model see http://www.boscott.co.uk)

Was to draw in the cad system the set of BA nuts and bolts at 1:1 then scale them up by * 12.

I am drawing the model at 1:1 then I can fit in the BA bolts. when I reduce the Drawing to 1/12 scale the BA sizes will be in place and look correct.

Paul


----------

